# Is there anything equivalent to Amazon online retailer?



## oxfordo

Moving out to Dubai in August and I was just wondering if there is anything similar to Amazon.com in UAE? I am especially interested in ordering books and gadgets and given the high shipping costs would prefer not to order via the US or UK Amazon sites. 
Any help appreciated...Thanks,
Oxfordo


----------



## wandabug

Don't know about online, but there is a huge book store in Dubai Mall, you can order any book through them for collection. No postage to pay.


----------



## Mr Rossi

No not really, though as wandabug says there is Kinokuniya in Dubai Mall which is huge and various Magrudy's around town. 

For gadgets, Dubai gets pretty awful once you scratch the surface for smaller items I'd bring what you fit in your case.


----------



## Gavtek

I think all the Magrudys have closed down now!

There's Nahel.com : Online hassle-free Shopping for Electronics, Computers & Office , Books, Health, Beauty & Perfume , Video Games , Watches & more | Nahel.com but the one time I used them, they were hopeless. I think there's another site run by Aramex but I can't for the life of me remember what it's called.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Gavtek said:


> I think all the Magrudys have closed down now!
> 
> There's Nahel.com : Online hassle-free Shopping for Electronics, Computers & Office , Books, Health, Beauty & Perfume , Video Games , Watches & more | Nahel.com but the one time I used them, they were hopeless. I think there's another site run by Aramex but I can't for the life of me remember what it's called.


That would be Shop and Ship Shop and Ship


----------



## Saint Ari

dizzyizzy said:


> That would be Shop and Ship Shop and Ship


What she said!! I swear by this ...


----------



## zin

There's also Buy and sell -great deals on online Marketplace| UAE Souq.com


----------



## oxfordo

Thanks for all the helpful replies. Will have a browse through the online retailers posted by you guys. Shame though Amazon hasn't set up shop yet. 
Oxfordo


----------



## Saint Ari

I go through amazon.com / costco.com, etc ... and shipped through Shop & Ship


----------



## Moe78

Amazon.com and .uk do ship SOME items to the UAE but you can also use Shop&Ship. The service is rather inconsistent but you do get your stuff quicker and is cheaper than using a courier.


----------



## Barbalee

*Shop & Ship*

I feel a bit like the US idiot, but I don't quite get it. I move to Dubai from the US, sign up with SnS (and pay $35.00). Then I have a UK address along with my US address. I order something from an online retailer in the US using my US address and.... then what? How does this help a) save $, and b) get something from an online US retailer to Dubai?


----------



## Saint Ari

1. Online retailer delivers to an NY address provided by Ship & Ship
2. Ship & Ship flies your purchase from NY to DXB for 39Dhs / lbs.
3. They deliver it to your door in a few days. Usually if it gets to NY on a Thu or Fri .... I usually get it on a Sunday. But if it doesnt get there til Sat or Sun ... it might take a few days extra.

How do you save? The difference in price from US (amazon, e bay, etc) vs. local dubai market is substantial ... even with sales tax and all ...


----------



## Barbalee

Ah-ha! Now I see why you're the SnS guru (better than SnM, eh?) Costs in dubai must indeed be outrageous. Thanks!!!



Saint Ari said:


> 1. Online retailer delivers to an NY address provided by Ship & Ship
> 2. Ship & Ship flies your purchase from NY to DXB for 39Dhs / lbs.
> 3. They deliver it to your door in a few days. Usually if it gets to NY on a Thu or Fri .... I usually get it on a Sunday. But if it doesnt get there til Sat or Sun ... it might take a few days extra.
> 
> How do you save? The difference in price from US (amazon, e bay, etc) vs. local dubai market is substantial ... even with sales tax and all ...


----------

